# Grooming Yorkie Help



## nneessaa (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm going to start grooming my Yorkie myself... I am going to buy Andis UltraEdge 2-speed clippers, and my question is regarding the combs. I want his fur short, maybe 3/4" or so.

Kind of this short:
http://www.apetvilla.com/Groom_Pages/images/yorkie_after.jpg
http://www.groomers.net/discus/messages/126/231165.jpg

Maybe even shorter.. so what size comb should I get? I can get 2-3 just to be sure I get the right one. Also, would I want to go with the way his fur goes, or against? In order to get the length I want. My last question is: will it not cut evenly because his fur is so fine and laying on his back? Will the comb size be different than it says due to his fine fur? (ex. 1" give me a 1.5" cut or something).

Thanks!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

You can get those lengths with a Wahl Stainless Steel orange tabbed attachment, and dark blue tabbed attachment. The dark blue is a step shorter than the orange one. Use them over a 30 blade, NOT a 40 blade..those attachments will eat the teeth on a 40 blade. I don't recommend the plastic attachments on yorkie hair, as you will get a nicer finish with the metal ones. You want to go with the lay of the hair, not against it. Keep in mind, you will need to scissor the legs, not run the attachm down them. If you don't scissor them, they will be very uneven, and if your dog has small legs, the leg can slide inside the attach and cut the dog. Have fun.


----------



## nneessaa (Feb 18, 2010)

Ok, well I'm getting Fromm shears for his legs and face. They are curved shears 6.5". They had good reviews.

I really don't understand what you mean about the orange and blue tabbed. Are these sold on PetEdge? That is where I am buying everything from. I have to go now, so I can't check. Also, I am using a 10 blade because that is what comes with the clippers. I thought this was right for their body but let me know if I am wrong. Thanks so much.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes, the attachments are sold thru Petedge. Here is a link. 

http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...bCategoryId/395/pc/190/c/214/sc/330/51348.uts

You will want the 1 1/2 and the 2 attachments. The 1 1/2 is the orange tabbed one, the 2 is the blue tabbed one. 

The curved shears are great for faces, but will be tough to use on legs, because you want the legs to be straight. It is much easier to achieve with straight shears. The 10 blade is ok under the attachment, but you will get a better more even cut with the recommended 30 blade. You will need a 30 blade for foot pads and inside tips of ears anyway..you "could" use the 10 blade for those, but you can easily cut the skin in the pads with a 10, and its not going to be very neat on the inside of the ear tips. You will use the 10 blade in armpits, groin, anus and eye corners though, as well as the outside tip of the ears. Don't forget hemostats to pull the hair from the ear canals, ear cleaner and nail trimmers if you don't have that already, as well as a good degreasing shampoo and light conditioner. Also, a greyhound comb to use when you are scissoring legs and face, and a slicker to help fluff the coat when you are clipping the body.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> Yes, the attachments are sold thru Petedge. Here is a link.
> 
> http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...bCategoryId/395/pc/190/c/214/sc/330/51348.uts
> 
> ...


Also, you might consider thinning or blending shearers. The first picture you (the OP) posted looked like the dogs' legs and face had been touched up with thinners to get away from that "blunt cut" look. The second dog looked to have a softer, thicker coat, and looked fine scissored. It's a personal preference, but I much prefer the first look (as far as feathering the face/head) than the second.
http://www.offroaders.com/directory/animals/images/Yorkie_Tara_Niederrhein-pub-domain-1.jpg

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/101/282287258_fba1340d7e_m.jpg

Not the greatest examples, but you can see there's a difference there.


----------



## nneessaa (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks Graco. So I was told to get a 4FC blade by someone, which will leave the fur at 3/4" which is perfect, and it will be more even. I think this is what I'm going to go with, if it is wrong let me know. If it doesn't work out I will order the metal combs. I just think it would be easier for me to use a blade versus a comb to get it even since I'm not experienced haha.

Also, I know about all the other parts to grooming. I clip his nails every week. I clean his ears on bath days. I empty his anal glands every time he gets a hair cut. I use a high quality shampoo and conditioner that does not strip oils from his fur (it's more expensive than my shampoo, spoiled dog!). And I also brush his teeth so I'm set on all the parts of grooming besides the hair cutting . I have a Wahl Peanut I think it's called so I use that for his pads, sanitary trim, ears, and eye goobers.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

nneessaa said:


> Thanks Graco. So I was told to get a 4FC blade by someone, which will leave the fur at 3/4" which is perfect, and it will be more even. I think this is what I'm going to go with, if it is wrong let me know. If it doesn't work out I will order the metal combs. I just think it would be easier for me to use a blade versus a comb to get it even since I'm not experienced haha.
> 
> Also, I know about all the other parts to grooming. I clip his nails every week. I clean his ears on bath days. I empty his anal glands every time he gets a hair cut. I use a high quality shampoo and conditioner that does not strip oils from his fur (it's more expensive than my shampoo, spoiled dog!). And I also brush his teeth so I'm set on all the parts of grooming besides the hair cutting . I have a Wahl Peanut I think it's called so I use that for his pads, sanitary trim, ears, and eye goobers.


I think you will be disappointed in the 4F blade, unless your dogs coat is very thick and plush, and un-yorkie-like. Its not going to leave a good finish, its going to skip over coat that is straight and laying flat, and leave you with a lot of scissoring to do. But certainly worth a try. If I knew what kind of coat your pup had, it would be easier to tell you if the blade is going to work or not. Be careful using it on the legs, you can scrape/poke their little legs, and make the HORRIBLE for the next time. ;-)

And YES, thinners! They will be a godsend and hide oops's very well!


----------



## nneessaa (Feb 18, 2010)

I got the 4FC blade, maybe it is the same as the 4F blade?

Anyways all my supplies already came. Very good service! I tried out the clippers and they are perfect. The blade is perfect. My groomer uses combs and his hair seriously varied from 1/2" to 1.5" in some places... I was kind of disappointed which made me decide to groom myself. I know what I want more than my groomer does. I was able to even him up with the clippers and I used the shears slightly, but I gave him a bath two days ago so I didn't want to use them since I know you need to clip right after a bath/blow dry. I am going to use shears on his legs not clippers.

I'm concerned about his armpits. This one person on here argued with me about used clippers on their armpits when I think it is much safer to use shears. If I used the clippers his thin armpit would get torn apart! No way I'm going to do that. I can see his armpit through his hair so I will be careful. The person I was arguing was under the impression only groomers can use shears on armpits. I just wanted to make sure this was ok.

I can't wait to give him his first full hair cut!


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

the person you "argued" ith was me. it is not safe to use shears on many parts of a dog, armpits wold be one of those areas. i would never recommend someone who is unexperienced to use shears there. do whatyou want, but it IS safer to use clippers. another person agreed with me in the old thread.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes, the 4F is the same as the 4FC...its stand for Full Cut, not skip tooth. Glad you are excited to groom your pup. And just another FYI, I am a professional groomer, and I would NEVER use shears in an armpit. Clippers and a 10 blade or shorter only. Ever. IMO, shears are MUCH more dangerous, especially when the person using them is inexperienced. To each their own though, best of luck to you.


----------



## UniquityBelgians (Apr 15, 2010)

A 10 blade is much safer for the armpit than using scissors. If you're still insecure about it, and the matts in the armpits aren't bad, stick a comb beneath the matt and the skin, get somebody to hold the dog for you, and scissor them off. The comb should sheild the skin -- but it's a good idea to have somebody help you with this. Still, I'd recommend using the clipped before scissors. A 10 blade is quite safe.


----------

